# Venison Loin Straps



## jaynik (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't see any reports of smoked loin straps, so I'll post mine tomorrow.  I've got some ribs and some venison I'm going to smoke tomorrow for the big game!  I'll report on how it goes!


----------



## dacdots (Feb 5, 2006)

Jaynik that sounds interesting,Ive smoked whole deer hams and liked them.I usually cube up the loins for cold packing.Next season Ill give it a try,thanks for the idea.


----------

